# Kobalt 26 Gallon Oil Free Air Compressor Wont Start



## mppanj12 (Nov 6, 2017)

My air compressor worked just fine until I decided to lay it on its side (which I didn't know you shouldn't do) then it started smelling bad after about 10 minutes, so I shut it off. I then stood it upright and let it sit for 24 hours, then I turned it back on, it smelled bad again and shut off on its own. It won't power back on, I don't know much about air compressors, but I know how to rebuild electric motors and engines, so I thought I would tear it apart. No leaks in any of the airlines and I attempted to drain the tank, but nothing came out anyway. First thing I noticed was the electric motor stator was burned and dirty, but the motor piston looked great. Here is what I have done, and my compressor still won't turn on.

1. Completely disassembly motor and piston housing.
2. Cleaned piston, housing, everything inside and then lubricated piston and housing.
3. Cleaned the stator with Emory cloth until brand new and polished look came back, also cleaned and leveled out the brushes. (Brushes are only about 1/2" in length, seems short) Brushes carry continuity from brush to wire hookup.
4. Re-assembled entire electric motor and head assembly, everything moves freely, smells great and looks great.
5. Did a continuity test from the end of the power cord all the way to the electric motor and all circuits are complete.
6. Did a continuity test on the pressure switch and it is passing along power.
7. When I plug the compressor into the outlet I have 109V at the electric motor, testing right at the brushes. When I turn the Auto/On switch to on the volts jump to 120V, I have the pressure knob turned all the way up (have tried assorted options) and the motor never kicks on.
8. This is the end of my expertise and would appreciate any help you may provide.

Thanks Matt


----------

